# New set Urban Decay, On The Go, whit new palette On The Run



## preta e loira (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2014)

preta e loira said:


>


  This looks interesting. I may have to try this. I love the UD Naked line.


----------



## Samuella (Nov 9, 2014)

Ugh, I want to buy it just because I'm a Beyonce fanatic and this palette has the same name as her most recent tour...


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 11, 2014)

I think this will be really great for makeup beginners. An all-in-one kit that will take care of all your needs besides foundation/concealer. Smart idea on their part!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Nov 13, 2014)

Perfect for travel too, I can't wait!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Nov 18, 2014)

it's up on their website for purchase now!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

preta e loira said:


>


  didn't care for naked 3, but when I got this in my email I was intrigued.


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 27, 2014)

I keep wondering if ishould have got it


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

So perfect for travel has everything you need for a quick face


----------

